# New cattleya acquisitions



## monocotman (Nov 25, 2020)

With more time on my hands than is good for me and the prospect of Brexit looming next month I’ve been busy finalising new buys from Europe.
It may be that importing from the rest of Europe next year will become ridiculously difficult requiring phytosanitary certificates etc.
We just don’t know yet what will happen as the coronavirus has derailed discussions on this as on most things.
So this maybe the last hurrah.
These six catts arrived yesterday from Germany.
I‘d like to ask Dr Leslie in particular for his help on acclimatising them.


First up we have two well established plants which should be fine. On the left is lueddemanniana concolor ‘Luz de luna’ and on the right is gaskelliana ‘Maria Victoria’.



Next is dowiana aurea ‘CM’ and mendelli aquinii. The dowiana is a very welcome freebie. The vendor has always been very generous with these free plants. My question for Dr Leslie - we all know that this species requires very careful watering as the roots rot easily. The plant overall is a bit dehydrated and maybe a recent import.
Given my recent track record with this genus, how would you proceed? There is some recent root growth and we have new shoots so maybe water normally until the bulbs are full sized?
The mendelli is a recent import from south america and has a maturing new growth although overall there are few new roots and the plant looks a bit dehydrated. Maybe just water this one carefully for a bit?



The last two are labiata rubra ‘Schuller’ and mossiae ‘Patterson’. 
The labiata arrived with spent flowers and looks to be ok and fully established so as it’s now in its resting phase it will receive only a little water.
The mossiae is a problem. I knew from the vendor that one of the new growths had died but it has pushed up a new one. When it arrived the dead growth has a yellowing leaf so I’ve cut this growth off at the base. It has clearly died of some sort of infection or rot but it has not spread at all and the new growth is fine. This too is a recent import so it may be that the new growth had some mechanical damage that it picked up during shipping.
Dr Leslie, what would you do with this plant?
regards
David


----------



## Guldal (Nov 25, 2020)

David, congratulations on your new acquisitions! 

Are they all from mr. Strauß - or a few from mr. Bauch as well?

I'm so glad you succeed in spoiling yourself, just in time for Christmas - and not least before entering the splendid isolation of Greater Brexitannia!


monocotman said:


> It may be that importing from the rest of Europe next year will become ridiculously difficult requiring phytosanitary certificates etc.


Not to speak of CITES for the species!

Though, maybe the trade deal with Canada will make it viable for you to exchange divisions with Leslie? And then the last laugh will for sure be yours!


----------



## monocotman (Nov 25, 2020)

Haha! These Are from Max.
I already bought some from Hilmar a couple of weeks ago but his plants are generally in far better condition as they’ve been grown in Europe for many years.
Now I am totally full with catts. No room for any more and if they grow and increase in size I will have space issues!
I would have loved to be able to get some catts from Dr Leslie but cites and phytos make this a very expensive proposition.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 25, 2020)

Great buys David.... now comes the challenge.... here are my suggestions. Feel free to adjust lol

The good rooted plants leave as is (first two) but water well to soak water over two days... then back to normal watering.

The second lot is a bit tougher. 

The dowiana is still growing because it is spring in South America. So grow in high light and high night temperatures (18C and above, better at 20C), allowing it to quick dry by night fall (pot in big chunks). If you can't dry in time, put in area of good ventilation. When growth matures it may bloom, then root. Water carefully to keep bulbs from shrinking. Don't spray them.

The mendelii will root soon so keep as it but wrap plastic bag over (with opening at top) the leaves to prevent more water loss until roots grow. Keep in shaded area till then. Do this with the mossiae too with the plastic wrap but treat with fungicide (etc) first. Water on sides only to encourage roots into pot.

The labiata is fine until repotting with new growth next year.

I use kelp and superthrive to encourage root growth, and foliar fertilizer to feed them for two weeks. Usually will take a month to stabilize, sometimes new roots as well.

I grow mine in SWC now so they establish faster. 

Hope this helps...

Good luck!!


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 25, 2020)

monocotman said:


> The dowiana is a very welcome freebie. The vendor has always been very generous with these free plants.
> My question for Dr Leslie - we all know that this species requires very careful watering as the roots rot easily. The plant overall is a bit dehydrated and maybe a recent import. Given my recent track record with this genus, how would you proceed? There is some recent root growth and we have new shoots so maybe water normally until the bulbs are full sized?




I'm only just 'adding' my 1 cent worth hehehe.

For my dowiana, which I've had for about 1 year or so ----- I grow it in scoria, and I just do my usual of watering the scoria regions toward the outskirts of the pot. The bulk of the water gets dumped into the outskirts. Much less (and sometimes none) toward the inner region of the pot.

I water it all year around - every morning. I water all my catts all year around. Growing under a balcony in tropical conditions. Nice natural gentle air-movement in the growing area.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 25, 2020)

SouthPark said:


> I'm only just 'adding' my 1 cent worth hehehe.
> 
> For my dowiana, which I've had for about 1 year or so ----- I grow it in scoria, and I just do my usual of watering the scoria regions toward the outskirts of the pot. The bulk of the water gets dumped into the outskirts. Much less (and sometimes none) toward the inner region of the pot.
> 
> I water it all year around - every morning. I water all my catts all year around. Growing under a balcony in tropical conditions. Nice natural gentle air-movement in the growing area.


Great looking dowiana. Where is this tropical place?


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 25, 2020)

DLE ........ in North-East Queensland. Queensland is a state in Australia. I'm in the tropical part, up north. But not far enough north where the crocodiles walk around the streets hahaha (obviously kidding about crocs walking the streets further north). But we do definitely get big saltwater crocs in some nearby local saltwater rivers here.

Nice conditions for catts in general ------- but I can't flower temperate climate cymbidiums here hahaha. I can only grow temperate climate cymbidiums (I think) as regular house-plants ----- for their nice shape leaves. I'll see how it goes anyway - I only just started to grow cymbidums this year. The cyms appear to grow excellently - their leaves that is, but chance of spiking and flowering are apparently small - from what I hear. All ok though - as long as they're orchids, I'll be happy to grow them even with no flowers hehe.


----------



## abax (Nov 25, 2020)

Very nice purchases David. I can't wait to see them bloom.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 26, 2020)

Leslie,
thanks, I’ll do my best to keep them alive. 
I now know quite a bit more about the culture of these plants thanks to this forum.
Max tells me he will replace the mossiae if it dies. 
Fingers crossed!
southpark, that dowiana is so healthy! Congrats and please post when it flowers,
David


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 26, 2020)

David ...... will do! It will be a privilege for me to share future flower pics from that one. Also ------ very very nice new plants you acquired!!! They look great.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 26, 2020)

lucky duck.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 27, 2020)

Here is a question for Dr Leslie again!
The lueddemanniana concolor has a big mass of aerial roots and the lead bulb is well over the edge of the pot. There are possibly four bulbs growing outside the pot. How would you repot this and when?
Would you wait until after spring flowering?
what would you do with the roots?
I have looked at Keith Davis’s web site and his repotting page where he describes repotting lots of aerial roots by gradually covering those roots over the course of several weeks, allowing them to adapt and function in compost. The plant has many bulbs and there is plenty of room to split the front and back halves and produce two plants.
thanks
david


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 28, 2020)

I would let the lueddie grow and acclimatized for a few months as is. The bulbs are a bit dehydrated and they need to plump up before repotting. Leave the plant as is and water well (dry well too).

Wait until the new growth starts to root, then repot using Keith's advice if you want to save all the aerial roots. I would personally cut off the mass of roots (to about 4-6 inches) to fit into the new pot as I know the new roots will suffice in establishing the plant in no time. Most of the arial roots will be damaged as they are too long to fit snugly. 

At this time now, I would nick the rhizome (halfway) at the back bulbs (3-4 bulbs from back) to hopefully trigger the start of a new growth. This will help to establish the back growth when you repot in a few months.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks Leslie. I will do as you say. It’s always nice to receive a plant that is clearly big enough to split. Luz de Luna is a lovely clone, there are photos on the internet,
David


----------

